# seems like i say this at least once a year



## bander_TC50 (Jan 19, 2016)

if your gonna hunt the main portion of clarks hill when there is a lake wind advisory out. do it in something besides a 15 foot john boat with a 10 hp motor on it. some boys got first hand knowledge of this on monday. 

no duck is worth drowning over. especialy on clarks hill. 

be safe fellas


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2016)

Got a link


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 19, 2016)

bander_TC50 said:


> if your gonna hunt the main portion of clarks hill when there is a lake wind advisory out. do it in something besides a 15 foot john boat with a 10 hp motor on it. some boys got first hand knowledge of this on monday.
> 
> no duck is worth drowning over. especialy on clarks hill.
> 
> be safe fellas



And have your life jackets with you.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Jan 19, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> And have your life jackets with you.



Wind over 5 mph or temp under 50 degrees, you wear a pfd in my boat. We were fishing Monday morning,
Ain't no way anyone in their right mind would be out there in a 15ft Jon. Where we were wasnt very big water 
(mouth of a feeder creek) and there were dang near 2 foot rollers out there.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 19, 2016)

killer i looked for one but no news on it yet a friend of mine went fishing monday and bumped into the game warden, lincon county rescue lincoln county sherriff and an ambulance at the ramp. he said they were pulling the hunting gear out of the rescue boat. sherrif said it was the third one that day. only other boat there was a 14 ft john with a 3.5 dihatsu motor on it tied to the dock.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fellas i know a guy who almost died a couple weeks ago during a boating accident and he had a life jacket on. He lost his boat, his gear, his dog, and almost his own life. This was serious and hit me close to home. I vowed to ALWAYS wear a PFD when my boat is under power after that. I don't care what any one says. The Hill is a big body of water and can make an 18ft. boat feel small under certain weather conditions. You have to use common sense!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2016)

bander_TC50 said:


> killer i looked for one but no news on it yet a friend of mine went fishing monday and bumped into the game warden, lincon county rescue lincoln county sherriff and an ambulance at the ramp. he said they were pulling the hunting gear out of the rescue boat. sherrif said it was the third one that day. only other boat there was a 14 ft john with a 3.5 dihatsu motor on it tied to the dock.


Was there a fatality?


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Was there a fatality?



Nope. Serious case of hypothermia.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep how dumb would my wife and kids think I was if I drowned and left them in this world because i wasn't wearing a pfd?  Or my kill lanyard?  Or making idiotic decisions in order to kill a duck?  That's what I think when I'm about to do something dumb for a duck.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Nope. Serious case of hypothermia.



Well that is good news!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yep how dumb would my wife and kids think I was if I drowned and left them in this world because i wasn't wearing a pfd?  Or my kill lanyard?  Or making idiotic decisions in order to kill a duck?  That's what I think when I'm about to do something dumb for a duck.


Very good food for thought!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 19, 2016)

It's just not worth it. Getting some to realize that is the hard part....


----------



## strutlife (Jan 19, 2016)

Every year I post a safety briefing on here and try to give advice/help/reminder to all to take safety precautions during the season so that you can return home to your families/friends. I think in most cases, common sense and USE of federal mandated safety equipment can save lives.


----------



## amfugl (Jan 19, 2016)

The person y'all are talking about is a friend of mine and is actually an active member on this forum. Thank God nobody was hurt or anything.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

This will happen if you are not paying attention. I want to hunt salt water this weekend. 20 to 25 knot winds and high seas until Sunday. The rivers are full . So I will be in the swamp on Sat. and salt on Sunday.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 20, 2016)

I also heard there was a report of another guy who got rescued in a 12 foot jon boat..... Even if the water was slick calm at the lake, all it would take is one boat to go by and the wake would sink a 12 ft. boat with a guy and some decoys in it....... I just do not understand why any one would think that would be a good idea.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 20, 2016)

Night before opening morning a couple of guys camped on an island.  They left there older 70's style 16' boat on back side of island.  After our morning hunt, we went out on a ride.  Saw their boat had been swamped and they were stuck on island.  I went and got duck and decoy that had floated over a mile away for them(not sure why they were shooting ducks they couldn't retrieve).  They said they had help coming.  Those big lakes show no mercy.  Have the proper equipment and make sure you understand wind n waves.  If you need practice, go to lanier around the fourth of july midday and see how your boat performs in the chop.  My wife got me a hunting jacket that doubles as a life jacket.  Makes it real easy not to forget your pfd.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

Back in the early 90s Goose season was open and a couple of guys were in a small boat and the water was ruff and it was freezing on the Hill. I did not hunt but one of my buddys told me his parka was covered in ice from the spray  and he was in a 20 foot boat. Well the guys in the small boat did not make it. The Columbia county Sheriff department found one frozen to death and frozen (stuck)to a decoy bag full of decoys. The other guy they found in March when it warmed up. The Hill will kill you. I hunted it for 12 years.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 20, 2016)

This is the jacket


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

10gaMafia said:


> This is the jacket


Mustang or Stearns?


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2016)

LIB MR ducks said:


> And have your life jackets with you.



NO,  Have the life jacket on....


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 20, 2016)

I think it's a stearns


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Jan 20, 2016)

*Self bailing boats*

Reading all this makes me wonder why self bailing boats, like pro drives sbx series, are not popular boats for duck hunters. Is it the weight issue? It seems like a jam up fool proof design to have an elevated sealed floor with scuppers for water exit. I just don't get why all of the duck boat builders aren't designing and marketing these. Thoughts?


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2016)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> Reading all this makes me wonder why self bailing boats, like pro drives sbx series, are not popular boats for duck hunters. Is it the weight issue? It seems like a jam up fool proof design to have an elevated sealed floor with scuppers for water exit. I just don't get why all of the duck boat builders aren't designing and marketing these. Thoughts?



That would be fine on a big outboard boat but mudmotor equipped boats are trying to stay on the light weight side so to raise the floor would typicly require you to raise the sides which increase weight.


----------



## lancek742 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have seen 4 or 5 young men (teenagers) get in a 12 foot jon with all their gear leaving the boat ramp. I know these boys just want to get out and get some ducks, but that's not the way to do it. Can't convince them not to have their waders on in the boat either. I don't care how good of a swimmer you think you are. If you get thrown in the water with your waders on you're going under.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 20, 2016)

lancek742 said:


> I have seen 4 or 5 young men (teenagers) get in a 12 foot jon with all their gear leaving the boat ramp. I know these boys just want to get out and get some ducks, but that's not the way to do it. Can't convince them not to have their waders on in the boat either. I don't care how good of a swimmer you think you are. If you get thrown in the water with your waders on you're going under.



That's not necessarily true. There is a story on Ark. Ducks right now about a man who's boat sank this past week. He kept his wits and was able to float on his back with full gear on. 

That being said, always WEAR your life jacket if the boat is under power.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 20, 2016)

When my boat is under way, I always wear a PFD and my kill switch lanyard is attached to my wrist so that if something goes wrong, I can hopefully make it to shore or wherever I need to try and survive. A flint and steel kit placed in the pocket of your waders wouldn't be a bad idea either to at least be able to start a fire if need be.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 20, 2016)

lancek742 said:


> I have seen 4 or 5 young men (teenagers) get in a 12 foot jon with all their gear leaving the boat ramp. I know these boys just want to get out and get some ducks, but that's not the way to do it. Can't convince them not to have their waders on in the boat either. I don't care how good of a swimmer you think you are. If you get thrown in the water with your waders on you're going under.



Stop perpetuating this lie.  The idea that NEOPRENE waders will fill with water and sink you is patently false; as years ago I myself have firsthand experience.  Neoprene is essentially rubber, and quite buoyant.  Now on dry land, it's hard to move.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2016)

GSURugger said:


> Stop perpetuating this lie.  The idea that NEOPRENE waders will fill with water and sink you is patently false; as years ago I myself have firsthand experience.  Neoprene is essentially rubber, and quite buoyant.  Now on dry land, it's hard to move.



I have wadded them up and used em for a float in the pool and they will hold me up no problem.  However I got the bigboy expandable sides and there MAY be a little more neoprene in mine than most of you little fellas....lol


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 20, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Fellas i know a guy who almost died a couple weeks ago during a boating accident and he had a life jacket on. He lost his boat, his gear, his dog, and almost his own life. This was serious and hit me close to home. I vowed to ALWAYS wear a PFD when my boat is under power after that. I don't care what any one says. The Hill is a big body of water and can make an 18ft. boat feel small under certain weather conditions. You have to use common sense!!!



I never wore my life jacket until I started hunting down there and with the big boats and weather I just got in the habit and seem to put it naturally now no matter where we are.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 20, 2016)

We hunt very big salt bays and I see those small boats leaving the ramp well before daylight with 3 guys, a dog and 50 decoys with a forecast of 25-30 MPH winds due in a couple hours.  These folks have 5" of freeboard and will be fighting a headwind trying to get back.  

Even if they get out an emergency call, the water they are hunting is 6x20 miles long. Not likely they will be found in time.  

I have a tank of a duck boat and there are days when I feel small out there.  There are times when you get to the ramp and conditions are going to be more than your equipment and skill set are prepared to handle. If you are the captain of the boat that day, drop the ego and say "guys, it is just not worth the risk". 
Those that matter will respect you for being a man that knows his limitations.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I have wadded them up and used em for a float in the pool and they will hold me up no problem.  However I got the bigboy expandable sides and there MAY be a little more neoprene in mine than most of you little fellas....lol


 Old Canvas wader would drown you but the neoprene not happening.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

jerry russell said:


> We hunt very big salt bays and I see those small boats leaving the ramp well before daylight with 3 guys, a dog and 50 decoys with a forecast of 25-30 MPH winds due in a couple hours.  These folks have 5" of freeboard and will be fighting a headwind trying to get back.
> 
> Even if they get out an emergency call, the water they are hunting is 6x20 miles long. Not likely they will be found in time.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 20, 2016)

I was the guy rescued by the Lincoln county search and rescue. my son and I were hunting an island close to the parking lot at the ramp and was gna motor out to the island a couple hundred yards away. It was a 12 foot, flat bottom with a 3,5 hp motor. We go there and set up and the wind wasn't bad. My son knocked a bluebill down and I went out in the boat to get it, But the mnotor stopped and as I tried to crank it, water would spill over into the back.  I immediately tried to paddle back to island, but couldn't. I told my son I wasn't gna make it back to island that the wind was too strong to paddle and I can't crank motor.  AsI tried to paddle and crank the motor, I got farther away from island. before I knew it I was drifting out into main channel, where the wind was worse.  I called 911 and got the Columbia county ems service, they transferred me over to Lincoln county. They called sea Tow but he said it would be 45 mins before getting to his boat so I told him no. I had folks close by that had boats that in 45 mins I would be either capsized or at the dam. My boat was slowly takin on water from the waves. then the sherrif dept showed up. I called a friend of mine to see if his boat was close by and he said his trailer was down but he knew the game warden and called him. The warden called n I explained my situation and he headed out. search and rescue showed up and got my son from the island and me back to safety. I thank all involved and will tell you this. That was a DUMB mistake that could have cost my life. I got ticket for not having life vests and knew better too. The warden said even with the life vests that with such a small boat and 3 ft swells I was very lucky and the life vest would have made it easier to find my body. That in that cold water I wouldn't last 20 mins.

That was a lesson learned the hard way. I've used that boat numerous times to reach a close island, but didn't realize just how strong the winds were til it was too late.


----------



## mcagle (Jan 20, 2016)

Glad your ok.   I think this will make us all be a little more cautious.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 20, 2016)

I will be the 1st to say it was a dumb move on my part. I've done it many times before but threw caution to the wind. Lesson learned for sure.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 20, 2016)

So you didn't have a pfd for your son?


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 21, 2016)

GSURugger said:


> Stop perpetuating this lie.  The idea that NEOPRENE waders will fill with water and sink you is patently false; as years ago I myself have firsthand experience.  Neoprene is essentially rubber, and quite buoyant.  Now on dry land, it's hard to move.



You are right Rugger. And there are videos on YouTube proving it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> You are right Rugger. And there are videos on YouTube proving it.


This idea of waders sinking you comes from the days of canvas waders. Everybody that has ever hunted with canvas waders knows that you wear a wader belt with your waders and a fast opening knife tied or strapped to your waders. Neoprene waders are not the same. 
 Just like water proof clothing and gloves. Old hunters like myself remember being soaked to the bone and your hands being wet and frozen from pulling decoys. Goose down jackets that lost the loft when they got soaked.
Now you watch a youtube video, buy some camo jackets and waders, decoys and a fully rigged out boat  with a surface drive and some duck calls and camo shotgun and you are a duck hunter. 
 Back in the good old days  you read a book and learned by doing. 
 Because it was hard and I mean hard to kill ducks.
 all the weak would say all that work for a duck.
 The old duck hunters worked all year for the season.
They painted the boat when it got warm, because you did not buy a camo boat and there was no duck blind . You had to build that yourself.  Fixed or boat blind you built it.
Now that i am old and not as steady I can say for sure that neoprene waders float. Because I have tested both canvas and neoprene first hand.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is a bit of a safety share for you guys. Download the Sea Tow app it is free. Allot of good information for free. I dont work or own stock in Sea Tow. But I do have a Sea Tow gold membership. It covers me on any body of water anywhere in the U.S.
Best 200 bucks I spend every year. It covers me in your boat.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

*Read This*



jerry russell said:


> We hunt very big salt bays and I see those small boats leaving the ramp well before daylight with 3 guys, a dog and 50 decoys with a forecast of 25-30 MPH winds due in a couple hours.  These folks have 5" of freeboard and will be fighting a headwind trying to get back.
> 
> Even if they get out an emergency call, the water they are hunting is 6x20 miles long. Not likely they will be found in time.
> 
> ...



Jerry is a guide and a retired fire fighter. He knows his stuff. Be smart. Read This. "Nobody knows where the minutes go when the wave turn the minutes to hours"


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad everyone is ok in the end. I'm not going to bash you for things you did or didn't have. I'm sure you know better now. Be thanking the Man upstairs.....


My boat is small and I look at the forecast but it has changed unknowingly during several hunts. Safety and caution is always on my mind but you never know.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 21, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> This idea of waders sinking you comes from the days of canvas waders. Everybody that has ever hunted with canvas waders knows that you wear a wader belt with your waders and a fast opening knife tied or strapped to your waders. Neoprene waders are not the same.
> Just like water proof clothing and gloves. Old hunters like myself remember being soaked to the bone and your hands being wet and frozen from pulling decoys. Goose down jackets that lost the loft when they got soaked.
> Now you watch a youtube video, buy some camo jackets and waders, decoys and a fully rigged out boat  with a surface drive and some duck calls and camo shotgun and you are a duck hunter.
> Back in the good old days  you read a book and learned by doing.
> ...


How was it harder to kill ducks back in the day? I have heard you say that back when you hunted Clarkes Hill you never saw anybody and killed a bunch of mallards. If there was less pressure on the birds and less fancy boats running them up all the time, it should have been way easier. I could understand the lack of technology being a hinder, but that is about it. As far as a camo boat goes, my boat is tan, my last boat was tan, and my first rig was silver. I don't have a blind on my new rig and rarely used the one on my old rig. Duck hunting is still work. You are right about the guys buying the fancy gear and calling themselves a duck hunter, but how many ducks are they bringing home??? Now a days you have to dodge these guys to kill the birds. It is still work and watching a youtube video or following a forum is NOT going to make you a hunter. First hand experience is what is going to make you a better hunter.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 21, 2016)

One more thing.... Panicking is a killer! If something happens, keep your wits and stay calm.  Always wondered how someone that knows how to swim can drown.  I learned this first hand on a fishing trip. Bad storm came from no where and the guy in the boat with me flipped it. Boat sunk, lightning popping, waves over my head taking my breath. at first I panicked and it was not good. Calmed down and the end result was different I think.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> I will be the 1st to say it was a dumb move on my part. I've done it many times before but threw caution to the wind. Lesson learned for sure.



Glad you and your son are okay!


----------



## S.Tanner (Jan 21, 2016)

GSURugger said:


> Stop perpetuating this lie.  The idea that NEOPRENE waders will fill with water and sink you is patently false; as years ago I myself have firsthand experience.  Neoprene is essentially rubber, and quite buoyant.  Now on dry land, it's hard to move.



Don't confuse anyone with facts or science....


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> This idea of waders sinking you comes from the days of canvas waders. Everybody that has ever hunted with canvas waders knows that you wear a wader belt with your waders and a fast opening knife tied or strapped to your waders. Neoprene waders are not the same.
> Just like water proof clothing and gloves. Old hunters like myself remember being soaked to the bone and your hands being wet and frozen from pulling decoys. Goose down jackets that lost the loft when they got soaked.
> Now you watch a youtube video, buy some camo jackets and waders, decoys and a fully rigged out boat  with a surface drive and some duck calls and camo shotgun and you are a duck hunter.
> Back in the good old days  you read a book and learned by doing.
> ...



The Eunice kid died in neoprene waders here a couple of years ago.  While they are much safer, they are still not a pfd.  You forgot rubber waders.  They were as tricky as canvas.  Know one family who lost a family member when he went under and the waders turned him upside down.

Yes, there were way more birds back in the day.  What I would have given to have my mud motor back then. 

I learned at the hands of men who were hunters.  Most were cautious and my father preached caution.  Well, there was a guy we hunted with that we called whiskey sam.  He earned his name.  He would say, "well here is to anti-freeze" as he tilted his morning half pint.  We rarely hunted out of boats unless there was a pull in blind.  We usually put out the blocks, hid the boat and shot out of waders.

I am ashamed to say, I still don't wear my pfd when I need to.  I make a kid put one on before he gets in my boat.  I do wear my kill switch.

We all need to stay safe so our addiction does not break our love one's hearts!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The Eunice kid died in neoprene waders here a couple of years ago.  While they are much safer, they are still not a pfd.  You forgot rubber waders.  They were as tricky as canvas.  Know one family who lost a family member when he went under and the waders turned him upside down.
> 
> Yes, there were way more birds back in the day.  What I would have given to have my mud motor back then.
> 
> ...


That goes to show. Anything can happen. I can not wade as much as I have because we dont have water to wade in on this side of the state. Mine float but as big as I am they fit like a wet suit.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 21, 2016)

Wader belt is still a good idea.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> So you didn't have a pfd for your son?



The life vests are in my bigger boat in the yard.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 21, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> The life vests are in my bigger boat in the yard.



I know the past is the past and I'm glad nobody was hurt in the incident but I have to ask this... Why would you take a smaller boat to the Hill when you have a bigger boat available? Even if it was just a short boat ride I do not understand why you would take a small boat that you have to throw in the back of the truck, attach the motor to, etc. etc. when a safer, more reliable, and more comfortable option is available. I do have a smaller boat and motor I use for hunts that are hard to get to places where I could not get my bigger boat into... but using a smaller boat to get to an island across a large body of water?...this makes no sense to me.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 21, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> The life vests are in my bigger boat in the yard.



Kinda goes without saying that on a major body of water, you're way more likely to be checked for flotation devices in a small vessel versus a large vessel. Should probably always have em in the boat for that reason alone. But you already said you knew better. I think we all find ourselves in questionable/unexpected scenarios sometimes no matter the experience one has.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 21, 2016)

In addition, make sure you're running a stern light. I almost ran over 4 guys in a little boat last week on open water.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 21, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Kinda goes without saying that on a major body of water, you're way more likely to be checked for flotation devices in a small vessel versus a large vessel. Should probably always have em in the boat for that reason alone. But you already said you knew better. I think we all find ourselves in questionable/unexpected scenarios sometimes no matter the experience one has.



Isn't that the law?


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> I know the past is the past and I'm glad nobody was hurt in the incident but I have to ask this... Why would you take a smaller boat to the Hill when you have a bigger boat available? Even if it was just a short boat ride I do not understand why you would take a small boat that you have to throw in the back of the truck, attach the motor to, etc. etc. when a safer, more reliable, and more comfortable option is available. I do have a smaller boat and motor I use for hunts that are hard to get to places where I could not get my bigger boat into... but using a smaller boat to get to an island across a large body of water?...this makes no sense to me.



well because my bigger boat is down and needs to be fixed and that small boat was onlt other option for a boat. And the island I was hunting wasn't far away, the problem was when I went to chase down the wounded bluebill my son shot. His first bluebill so I kinda wanted to try and get it for him.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 21, 2016)

ThreeAmigos said:


> Isn't that the law?



yep and I got a ticket too. Kinda like speeding is illegal but at one time or another we will or have broken that law too,.


----------

